# Frage zum Directory Listing beim apache2



## visionsign (25. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

 habe soeben eine SuSe 9.0 pro für einen Internen Server Installiert. Auf diesem Rechner läuft ein Webserver Service, allerdings finde ich beim Apach2 nicht die Funktion, den Inhalt der Directorys anzeigen zu lassen! Ich glaube es nennt sich Directory Listing oder so in der art!

 Kann mir jemand helfen? Stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch *G*!


----------



## Zerosurf (11. August 2005)

Erstelle eine Datei mit dem Namen .htaccess in dem Ordner der angezeigt werden soll mit diesem Inhalt:
Options +Indexes

Das wars!

lg. Zerosurf


----------

